# Driver problem with Canon Pixma MP500 Printer Scanner



## vlherring (Jan 22, 2006)

I have now reinstalled twice the software and updated it and can't figure out what is going wrong.  I have a Powermac G5 and a Canon Pixma MP500 multifunction machine.  I installed the software and received a message when I clicked on "MP Navigator 2.0" - "The printer driver supported by this software is nto installed.  Install it and then retry".

I have installed all the software and drivers and updated from the Canon site.  My printer used to work but then I had to unconnect it and also do a reinstall archive etc. of the OSX, but everything else works fine and my Canon i960 printer does too [admittedly, it isn't a scanner so maybe that is the issue] - I have scanned before with the MP500 fine so not sure why it's not working now.

Right now the MP500 is not hooked up due to some office realignment, but I can't imagine that would be the message I'd get if that was the issue = it sounds like I'm missing a software driver that goes with the MP500 but I think I have everything installed...and have done so twice for good measure = and repaired permissions and restaarted.

Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## Durbrow (Mar 17, 2006)

vlherring: Did you finally get this problem resolved? I am curious because I am thinking of buying the Canon MP500 (now $125) after a bad experience with an Epson. I am wondering if you are happy with it and if they do not rip you off on the cartridges. Thanks for any info.


----------

